# Will Yoters Den make a Deployment Bag for Krakatoa ?



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone else here want a deployment bag from Yoters den for the Fox pro Krakatoa ? Does anyone know if there is one in the pipe line ? They look the goods and I'd love to get one for my Krakatoa !!

cheers pc3


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Drop them an email or give them a call. April will make about anything you want.


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool I am going to get in touch with them !!


----------

